# Rezension 2.0: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro



## Stryke7 (25. Mai 2015)

Drei Jahre ist es nun her,  dass ich mir einen Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro zugelegt habe.
Ich besitze ihn in der 250 Ohm Version,  ohne Limiter und mit dem "großen"  3m Spiralkabel.

Da ich ihn nun recht gut kenne und gerade die Beyerdynamics hier sehr häufig im Gespräch sind, verfasse ich nun eine zweite Rezension. 
Die erste Rezension direkt nach dem Kauf findet ihr*  -> hier*



Ich nutze den Beyerdynamic seit dem Kauf fast jeden Tag, und auch sehr lange.  Er spielt täglich mit Sicherheit über sechs Stunden, teilweise noch deutlich mehr. Der Einsatz ist dabei sehr vielseitig, von Club bis Klassik, laut, leise, auch mal zum zocken, telefonieren, für ein bisschen Audio-Bearbeitung, und worauf ich sonst gerade noch Lust haben.
Ich behandle ihn pfleglich, aber ohne weitere Fürsorge.
Auch für die nachfolgenden Bilder wurde er in keiner Weise behandelt, sondern sieht genau so aus,  wie an jedem seiner Arbeitstage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde mich beim Aufbau der zweiten Rezension mal grob an der ersten orientieren:


*Äußerer Eindruck und Tragekomfort:*

Im Grunde kann ich hier den ganzen Text von damals wiederholen: Alles ist sehr hochwertig, stabil, und gut. 
Mittlerweile hat der Kopfhörer natürlich viel gesehen, ist dreckig geworden, die Farbe der Druckknöpfe geht etwas ab ...  

Diverse Stürze und sonstiger achtloser Umgang waren ihm bisher vollkommen egal. Das Kabel darf auch gerne diverse Male mit dem Stuhl überrollt werden, sich um die Rollen wickeln, oder in der Schreibtischschublade eingeklemmt werden, davon bleibt es vollkommen unbeeindruckt. 
Der Knickschutz an beiden Enden tut einen guten Dienst. Einziges Problem des Kabels: Es ist schwer, und hängt einseitig am Kopf. 
Ich habe das Problem gelöst, indem es fest am Stuhl befestigt ist und somit nur noch ein kurzer Abschnitt an meinem Kopf lastet.

Die Rasterung der Längeverstellung ist noch fast so fest wie zu Anfang, wird aber natürlich auch nicht besonders oft verstellt. 

Die Stahlfeder, welche die beiden Seiten des Hörers verbindet, hatte bereits wenige Wochen nach dem Kauf einen guten mittleren Anpressdruck erreicht, welcher sich seit dem nach meinem Gefühl nicht mehr verändert hat.
Der Kopfhörer sitzt nach wie vor sicher, aber nicht zu fest. Tragezeiten jenseits von einem vollen Tag sind absolut kein Problem. 
Bei Nichtgebrauch federt er nach wie vor komplett zusammen, wenn auch mit etwas weniger Druck. 
Wie weit die Feder aufgeht, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ...  man kann sie quasi komplett flach aufbiegen, darüber hinaus möchte ich es nicht ausprobieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu dem hohen Tragekomfort tragen vor allem auch die Polster bei. Das dicke Lederpolster oben nimmt gut das Gewicht auf und verteilt es angenehm auf dem Kopf, die Velourpolster sind noch immer angenehm und vor allem Feuchtigkeitsdurchlässig, 
was gerade im Sommer sehr angenehm ist.  Jeder der schon einmal einen Kopfhörer mit Lederpolstern hatte, weiß wovon ich rede.

Die Polster sind mittlerweile deutlich genutzt worden, naturgemäß sehen sie etwas fettig aus. Die Velourringe um die Ohren sind zudem deutlich flacher geworden, auch wenn sie nach wie vor angenehm sitzen.
Zusätzlich haben sie sogar leicht die Rundung meine Kopfes angenommen! 

Ein kleiner Vergleich zu einem der Bilder aus der ersten Rezension:
(Anmerkung: Die Bilder sind bei völlig verschiedenen Lichtverhältnissen, mit verschiedenen Kameras und anderer Nachbearbeitung gemacht worden. Dadurch ist das Bild kein perfekter Vergleich.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile sitzt der Kopfhörer dadurch so vertraut und gut wie das Paar Lieblingsschuhe, das man wohl nie wegschmeißen wird. 

Mechanische Defekte hatte ich bisher keine, nur einmal hat sich ein Haar auf eine der Membranen verirrt. Das habe ich beim Zerlegen zum Glück herausbekommen.
Im Allgemeinen verfangen sich gerne mal Haare im Kopfhörer, und durch die etwas flacheren Polsterringe liegt nun mein Ohr auch leicht am Polster über dem Lautsprecher an. 

Die Polster werde ich demnächst wohl alle mal tauschen, ich denke darüber nach dabei die schwarzen Velourpolster zu bestellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Klang:*

Nun gehts ans Eingemachte. Mittlerweile denke ich von mir selbst, den DT770Pro ziemlich gut zu kennen, mit all seinen Stärken und Schwächen.

Angenehm ist dabei vor allem die recht hohe Auflösung des Klangs. Wenn der Geldbeutel noch viel größer ist geht es auch noch ein kleines bisschen besser, aber der DT770Pro macht in so jeder Situation Spaß und man fühlt sich nie zu schlecht ausgerüstet.

Besonders auffällig sind bekanntlich zwei Frequenzbereiche: 
-Der recht mächtige Bass über den gesamten Tieftonbereich, den die großen und geschlossenen Gehäuse erzeugen.
-Der typische "Beyer-Peak", eine deutliche Frequenzanhebung um 9kHz herum. Dieser ist eine Eigenheit dieses Treibers, den Beyerdynamic unter anderem auch im DT 880 Pro, DT 990 Pro, und MMX300 verbaut.
In vielen Situationen ist das garnicht mal so unangenehm, nur bei klassischer Musik werden beide Eigenheiten manchmal etwas störend. Ich habe dafür mittlerweile eine etwas neutralisierende Einstellung im Equalizer gespeichert.
Der Bass lässt sich im Notfall recht einfach wieder etwas  abschwächen,  der Beyer-Peak kann hingegen manchmal ein kleines bisschen  stören, da es schwierig ist ihn exakt auszugleichen.

In Bezug auf Lautstärke muss sich der Kopfhörer vor niemandem verstecken, von sehr leisen Klängen bis abartigen Lautstärken ist alles drin und es gibt keine deutlichen Unterschiede im Klangbild. Eventuell wäre es mal interessant zu wissen, wo die lautstärkelimitierte Version da abriegelt.

Besonders erwähnenswert ist noch der minimale Frequenzgang, der Kopfhörer geht vollkommen unbeeindruckt bis auf unter 5 Hz runter. Deutlich merkbar wird das bei manchen Filmen, welche im Kino mit Infraschall arbeiten. Dabei wird normalerweise das Zwerchfell in Schwingung versetzt, was den Zuschauer unbewusst in Anspannung versetzt. Diese Frequenzen können die Anlagen der meisten Menschen zuhause nicht wiedergeben, der DT 770 Pro hingegen schon.  Nur nicht am Zwerchfell.   Man kann es aber doch leicht spüren.


Der Kopfhörer klingt nicht perfekt neutral, ist aber mit Sicherheit eine sehr gute Abstimmung für die meisten Menschen. Das Klangbild weiß zu gefallen, und man fragt sich niemals wie dieser Kopfhörer zu einem Klassiker der Hifi- und Studiogeräte werden konnte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin nach wie vor sehr glücklich mit meiner Wahl. Und vermutlich wird er mich auch noch eine ganze Weile begleiten. Eventuell bald mal mit neuen Polstern.

Vor kurzem hat Beyerdynamic allerdings etwas vorgestellt, was ihm vielleicht in Zukunft Konkurrenz machen könnte:  Der Beyerdynamic Custom Studio. Nur geringfügig teurer, allerdings soll er noch besser klingen ...  
Falls mein Sparschwein mal unverhofft zunimmt, werde ich euch gerne einen Vergleich zukommen lassen.






Nachtrag 08.11.2015

Heute hat das Kabel den ersten Riss im äußeren Mantel bekommen.  Keine Ahnung wo der herkommt. 
Die Isolierungen der einzelnen Kabelstränge sind davon nicht betroffen. Ich habe es erstmal mit Gewebeband geflickt,  aber trotzdem stellt sich natürlich die Frage ob man das Kabel nicht irgendwann tauschen sollte.
Dasselbe Kabel kostet neu 22,50€.   Alternativ könnte man auch, etwas günstiger,   kürzere Flachbandkabel bekommen. 
Einbau bei Beyerdynamic kostet 45€ ...     Mir fehlen hier die Möglichkeiten, es selbst anzulöten. 


Da auch der Kauf neuer Polster noch immer aussteht,  kommt da schon die Frage auf ob man ihn nicht besser neu kauft. 
Aus rein sentimentalen Gründen tendiere ich aber dagegen.




*Update 06.01.2016

Neue Polster! *


----------



## cerbero (25. Mai 2015)

Man kann die Polster auch waschen, dann gibts die auch wieder in silber statt gelb... 
Aber ich bin auch seit 6 Jahren zufrieden, selbst wenn etwas daran kaputt geht bekommt man kostengünstig Ersatzteile oder eine Reparatur.


----------



## Brehministrator (25. Mai 2015)

Sehr schöner Bericht  Besitze auch die DT 770 Pro, und bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Mai 2015)

cerbero schrieb:


> Man kann die Polster auch waschen, dann gibts die auch wieder in silber statt gelb...
> Aber ich bin auch seit 6 Jahren zufrieden, selbst wenn etwas daran kaputt geht bekommt man kostengünstig Ersatzteile oder eine Reparatur.



Sieht auf den Bildern aber auch etwas extremer aus als in echt  

Ich habe schonmal danach gegooglet ob man sie waschen kann, und viele Leute berichteten dass das nicht so richtig sinnvoll ist.  Mal gucken, ich denke ich ersetze sie einfach irgendwann mal. 


Ersatzteile sind nicht wirklich billig,  aber immerhin kann man wirklich jedes Teil einzeln nachbestellen. Das muss man Beyerdynamic schon mal hoch anrechnen.
(Ich hab schonmal nachgerechnet:  Ihn in Einzelteilen zu kaufen wäre teurer )


----------



## Brehministrator (25. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> (Ich hab schonmal nachgerechnet:  Ihn in Einzelteilen zu kaufen wäre teurer )



Sehr witzige Idee  Ich hab das kürzlich mal bei nem Smartphone durchgerechnet, nachdem ich eine Preisliste für Ersatzteile in die Hände gekriegt hatte - auch da wäre es teurer gewesen


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Mai 2015)

beyerdynamic Kopfhörer Ersatzteile und Headset Ersatzteile im Shop bestellen

Da ist sie  

Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, kostet der Kopfhörer in Einzelteilen 272,74€.  Das ist ziemlich exakt doppel so viel, wie er am Stück kostet


----------



## Ion (25. Mai 2015)

Schöner Bericht. 
Ich nutze den gleichen KH auch schon seit Jahren und bin immer wieder begeistert wenn ich ihn trage.


----------



## cerbero (26. Mai 2015)

Waschen: bei mir Handwäsche oder bei meiner Frau in einer dieser Waschkugeln fürn BH und im Schonprogramm in der Maschine: die 3 Paar Polster die ich hab sind schon mehrfach durchgewaschen und nicht ausgeleiert oder eingegangen. Aber ich geb zu, es ist eine elendige Fitzelarbeit die Teile wieder auf den Kopfhörer zu bekommen.

Und das Ersatzteile teurer sind ist vollkommen normal. Frag mal in deiner Werkstatt nach, was die Autohersteller für "Originalteile" will. Ich hab mich mehr drüber gefreut das ich die Plastikteile  für 15 Euro ersetzten konnte und keinen Kopfhörer für 150 € entsorgen musste, wie das beim ähnlich teuren Sennheiser der Fall war . Wenn du den komplett aus Ersatzteilen bauen willst, ist aber auch irgendwas anderes gewaltig schiefgelaufen.

Für mich ein weiterer wichtiger Vorteil des DT770: er läßt sich auf erfreulich "Groß" einstellen - so sehr das andere in "unbrauchbar für kleinere Köpfe" nennen


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2015)

Ich könnte mal versuchen sie von Hand zu waschen. 

Die Polster wieder aufziehen finde ich garnicht so schwierig. Hab ich schon einige Mal gemacht. 


Für was für Menschen braucht man eigentlich seine größte Einstellung?!  
Ich hab nicht unbedingt einen kleinen Kopf,  aber je eine Stufe ausgefahren auf jeder Seite passt gut.


----------



## stoepsel (26. Mai 2015)

Schön geschrieben ...
Habe hier den 770 in der 80Ohm Variante um bin sehr zufrieden mit der fast unmerklichen Passform... Habe ne ziemlich große Birne und kann dat Dingen locker 12Std tragen, ohne irgendwelche Druckstellen! Geil! 
Zum Zocken, zum Musik machen , Musik hören - alles wird sehr gut gemeistert von diesem Kopfhörer. 
Für mich hat sich der Kauf wirklich gelohnt!


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Mai 2015)

Toller Bericht  Würde auch gerne eines haben aber der Geldbeutel lässt es nicht zu.


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Mai 2015)

Ich sehe das ganze etwas anders... bei meinem DT880 Pro siehts mit den Polstern mittlerweile ähnlich aus, und das Aufliegen auf den Ohren nervt mich extrem. Es ist nicht direkt "unbequem", aber mein K551, die ich mal zum Schnäppchenpreis im Saturn abgestaubt habe, tragen sich wesentlich angenehmer. Auch wenn die DT880 mir klanglich deutlich besser gefallen, die Polster sind für mich ein echter Nachteil. Werde mir demnächst mal die Polster vom T90 bestellen, die sind größer. Mal sehen ob mir da genug Platz drin ist.
Bei der Haltbarkeit kann ich nur beipflichten, die halten auch Stürze ohne Probleme aus. Auch wenn ich das Kabel nicht so malträtiert habe.
Wenn die Polster nicht stören, sind die Beyers sicher Höhrer für die Ewigkeit.

Bei mir wird allerdings demnächst aufgerüstet. Nicht weil ich unzufrieden bin (bis auf die Polster...), aber da geht noch so viel mehr... mir fehlt dann doch noch ein bisschen Auflösung, und den Beyer-Peak würde ich auch sicher nicht vermissen.


----------



## JPW (26. Mai 2015)

Schönes Review. 
Ich glaube es war die richtige Entscheidung mich damals die für Edition Version vom DT990 zu entscheiden und nicht für die Pro. Auf das schwere Spiral kabel hätte ich gar keine Lust. 
Es gibt aber ja auch das Kabel als Ersatzteil, also kann man das theoretisch einfach selber ersetzen wenn man wollte.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2015)

@der-sack88:  Da hast du wohl größere Ohren als ich   Ich merke eigentlich kaum, dass die Ohren selbst anliegen. Und stören tut es absolut nicht. Den T90 habe ich letztens mal kurz getestet, so auf den ersten Blick hat der mich nicht wirklich überzeugt. Vielleicht müsste ich ihn einmal richtig testen können. 


@JPW: Ich glaube, das Kabel ist komplett unabhängig von der Version, oder?  Aber ja, im Notfall kann man es auch tauschen.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Mai 2015)

Hab den DT 990 Pro und bin seit fast genau einem Jahr richtig zufrieden damit. 
Mit Brille mehrere Stunden spielen, kein Problem.  Hab mal als Vergleich mein (mittlerweile entsorgtes) Gamecom 780 aufgesetzt.   Gänsehaut inklusive weil es sich so schlimm angefühlt hat xD 

Zusammen mit meiner kleinen Asus Xonar DG hat mir der KH echt schon viel Freude beschert.

Das Spiralkabel stört mich gar nicht. Mein PC steht rechts von mir, das Kabel kommt aus der linken Ohrmuschel und läuft hinter dem Kopf vorbei. Einen wirklichen Druck spüre ich nicht. Das Kabel hängt ja auch nicht so stark durch, da der KH-Anschluss bei meinem Gehäuse ein paar cm unter meinem Kopfniveau liegt, da "teilen" wir uns die "Last".


----------



## Stryke7 (8. November 2015)

Kleiner Nachtrag


----------



## Todesklinge (8. November 2015)

Was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 770, 880, 990 und den jeweiligen Pro versionen?


----------



## Stryke7 (8. November 2015)

Unterschied zwischen den 770/880/990:
Das Gehäuse.  Der 770 ist geschlossen, der 880 halboffen, der 990 offen. 
Damit geht nicht nur die Abschirmung der Außenwelt einher, sondern es beeinflusst auch den Klang.  Geschlossene Kopfhörer bauen besonders in den tiefen Frequenzen etwas mehr Druck auf,  offene KH klingen etwas "luftiger, räumlicher". 

Unterschied zwischen den alten und den Pro-Versionen: 
Das Alter.  Die Serie gibt es schon seit Jahrzehnten, wurden aber mindestens einmal überarbeitet.  Die aktuellen haben das "Pro" im Namen um sie von den alten Modellen abzugrenzen.


----------



## Todesklinge (8. November 2015)

Sind die alten dann besser als die Pro?
Bzw. wurden die neuen irgendwie downgegraded?


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. November 2015)

Gefährliches Halbwissen...
Die Pro sind für den Studiobereich gedacht und sitzen einfach fester und haben ein Spiralkabel. Die Non-Pro gibt es ja ebenfalls. Sind halt viel bequemer


----------



## Stryke7 (8. November 2015)

Wo kann man denn dann eine non-Pro Version kaufen? 

Die Wahl des Kabels oder eines Limiters ist unabhängig von der Version.  Die einzige Unregelmäßigkeit ist der 770 M,  der etwas aus der Reihe fällt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. November 2015)

du weißt schon wie man Google benutzt, oder?

pro: Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
non-Pro (Edition): Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition 250 Ohm: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Vaykir (9. November 2015)

Sehr schöner Test. Hab die Kopfhörer auch und kann nix hinzufügen, außer evtl die Addition eines Mikrofons a la ModMic (siehe Signatur).



> In Bezug auf Lautstärke muss sich der Kopfhörer vor niemandem verstecken, von sehr leisen Klängen bis abartigen Lautstärken ist alles drin und es gibt keine deutlichen Unterschiede im Klangbild. Eventuell wäre es mal interessant zu wissen, wo die lautstärkelimitierte Version da abriegelt.



Weit über Schmerzgrenze. Hab gerade ne neue Soundkarte bekommen, die Asus Strix Raid DLX, und die Kopfhörer kann man nicht voll Aufdrehen, da mir sonst die Ohren weh tuen. Aber der Klang ist bisher noch unangefochten. Ich tendiere sogar mittlerweile dazu mein Boxensystem gar nicht mehr zu benutzten.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. November 2015)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> du weißt schon wie man Google benutzt, oder?
> 
> pro: Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Kopfhörer: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
> non-Pro (Edition): Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition 250 Ohm: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Schau doch mal hier:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem DT 770 Pro und dem DT 770 Edition (bzw. DT 880 Pro und Edition, DT 990 Pro und Edition)? â€“ beyerdynamic Help Center

Es liegt also tatsächlich an der Ausstattung. 

Anmerken  möchte ich aber, dass wir jetzt über den Pro und den Edition reden.    Die Versionen ohne Namenszusatz hinter der Zahl sind nach wie vor die  Vorgänger. 



Vaykir schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test. Hab die Kopfhörer auch und kann nix hinzufügen, außer evtl die Addition eines Mikrofons a la ModMic (siehe Signatur).
> 
> 
> 
> Weit über Schmerzgrenze. Hab gerade ne neue Soundkarte bekommen, die Asus Strix Raid DLX, und die Kopfhörer kann man nicht voll Aufdrehen, da mir sonst die Ohren weh tuen. Aber der Klang ist bisher noch unangefochten. Ich tendiere sogar mittlerweile dazu mein Boxensystem gar nicht mehr zu benutzten.



Näää, kein ModMic   Wofür denn?  99% der Zeit brauche ich kein Mikro, und wenn ich es dann brauche kann ich auch das große Mikro ranziehen. Steht aus Faulheit sowieso immer einsatzbereit rum. 

Jepp, laut genug isser!  
Zumindest ohne Limiter.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2017)

Update 06.01.2016


Zu Weihnachten gabs neue Polster, welche nun auch drauf sind. 


Die alten waren doch schon deutlich abgenutzt ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erstmal das erste Polster abnehmen ...  bääh. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das innere Wattepad wird mit einem Plastikring festgehalten. Darunter liegt dann der tatsächliche Treiber, noch mal mit einer weißen Schaumstoffschicht abgedeckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die neuen Polster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe mich diesmal für schwarze Polster entschieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hatte es mit GIMP schon mal weiter oben demonstriert:  Die Polster werden mit der Zeit deutlich flacher gedrückt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dadurch lag mein Ohr schon innen an, was mit der Zeit deutliche Flecken hinterlässt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zweites Polster drauf, und auch mal etwas sauber gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dadurch hab ich leider auch entdeckt, dass die Schieber offenbar beide angeknackst sind. Die Innenhälfte ist noch intakt, und die Schieber sitzen so fest wie eh und je.  Trotzdem ...  irgendwann werde ich die wohl auch ersetzen müssen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was hat sich nun dadurch geändert? 

Er sitzt natürlich etwas anders. Das Polster ist wieder "rund", und spürbar kleiner. Ansonsten sitzt er aber trotzdem gut. 

*Hat sich der Klang verändert? *
Der Treiber sitzt ja nun wieder etwas weiter weg vom Ohr, und der Raum im Hörer ist größer. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass dadurch "die Badewanne" wieder etwas deutlicher geworden ist, die Mitten klingen etwas blasser, die Höhen etwas überspitzter und der Bass ist gewohnt kräftig anwesend. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob mir das wirklich gefällt, aber der Unterschied ist gering und ich werde ihn wohl am Equalizer ausgleichen.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. November 2017)

*Update 01.11.2017*

Leider hat der Kopfhörer nun wohl einen Kabelbruch erlitten. An einer Stelle war dieses schon seit einer Weile etwas beschädigt, nun hat nach kurzem Wackelkontakt der linke Hörer den Geist aufgegeben.

Nun gut, immerhin gibts bei Beyerdynamic doch jedes Teil nachzubestel ... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




?!


Was ist da los?
Wo sind die anderen Teile hin? 

Der Beyerdynamic Kundenservice stellt sich derweil als wenig hilfreich heraus. 

Man hat mir zwar mitgeteilt dass es die anderen Teile noch zu bestellen gäbe, aber offenbar ist die Webseite derzeit nicht voll funktionsfähig. Der Support selbst antwortet nicht mehr.

Sehr unbefriedigend 



Nachtrag:
Offenbar ist heute nicht mal mehr die Modellauswahl möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde nun versuchen erneut den Kontakt zum Kundenservice aufzunehmen. Hoffentlich kommt da mehr bei herum als beim ersten Mal.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (2. November 2017)

Wenn du sowieso das Kabel tauschen musst und den Kopfhörer dafür öffnest würde ich an deiner Stelle direkt n Kabelmod durchführen und ein austauschbares Kabel verbauen. Loch etwas größer Fräsen, ne weibliche 3,5mm Buchse einbauen und mit Heißkleber fixieren und neu verlöten. Zeitaufwand ca. 1 Stunde.

Das nicht abnehmbare Kabel war der einzige Kritikpunkt den ich je an den Beyern hatte.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. November 2017)

Ich hab schon drüber nachgedacht, bin mir aber nicht sicher wie das den Klang beeinflussen würde. Schließlich würde der Klangkörper dadurch deutlich verkleinert.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. November 2017)

Es sind nun wieder ein paar Wochen vergangen und es gibt gute Neuigkeiten: 
Nach längerem Hin und Her konnte ich Ersatzteile per Mail bestellen. 

Ich habe mich entschieden, nun mal das glatte, nicht zusammengedrehte 3m Kabel zu bestellen. 
Dazu neue Schieber, da ja einer davon bereits angeknackst ist.


Heute habe ich auch jemanden gefunden, der mir das neue Kabel anlöten konnte. 
Nun funktioniert der Kopfhörer wieder einwandfrei. Das Kabel ist zu dem deutlich leichter und damit nicht mehr so unangenehm, wenn es frei am Kopf hängt.

Die Schieber habe ich noch nicht verbaut, aktuell halten die alten noch ohne Einschränkungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongripper666 (11. März 2019)

Ich habe seit vielen Jahren die 80 Ohm Variante und bin immer noch rundum zufrieden. Klang beim Musik hören und spielen ist toll, der Tragekomfort perfekt.


----------

